# Is the reason the UI is incomplete due to switch to Intel Chips?



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey

Does anyone else think that the UI is unfinished because Tesla is planning on substituting Intel Infotainment chips instead of the current supplier Nvidia? Anyone have any more news on this or care to speculate?

http://www.engadget.com/2017/09/26/tesla-switches-to-intel-for-infotainment/


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That's my assumption given the speed of the UI and the unfinished nature of it. I'm pretty sure Tesla will be updating the MCU on the Model S/X soon to "catch up" to Model 3


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Interesting. I didn't realize that. That would be great news if there's going to be a sudden giant update all of a sudden. Hopefully it solves quite a few of the issues people have brought up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tom Bodera said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone else think that the UI is unfinished because Tesla is planning on substituting Intel Infotainment chips instead of the current supplier Nvidia? Anyone have any more news on this or care to speculate?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2017/09/26/tesla-switches-to-intel-for-infotainment/


Essentially the same as what @TrevP said, but just to add my clarification - if they're "thinking of it" I would suspect it's already done on Model 3. They wouldn't make a big change that impacts the whole UI right before taking orders. At least I don't think they would


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting. I'm guessing there are elements of the system they have to create that are hardware-specific and can't just be simply ported, along the lines of hardware drivers (e.g. the interface between the UI and each radio transceiver). But that's just me guessing. Seems like unless there's something that's been recently added to the design (like a new processor), they would have finished the software during development.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Essentially the same as what @TrevP said, but just to add my clarification - if they're "thinking of it" I would suspect it's already done on Model 3. They wouldn't make a big change that impacts the whole UI right before taking orders. At least I don't think they would


You don't switch CPUs just to go back and add it very soon to a new car that just entered production. There's evidence that suggests Tesla is going to update the Model S and X to "catch up" to the Model 3, they said so during the last financial call in August. With Model 3 now being built I think were going to see updates in the other cars very soon, the third quarter is almost over and they tend to make big changes right after a new quarter starts


----------



## CricTic (Jul 31, 2017)

Now would be a very weird time to switch CPU suppliers on the infotainment system. I can't imagine they got this far down the road with NVIDIA before suddenly realizing there was going to be a problem, this close to mass production. I took that report with a gigantic boulder of salt.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

It goes right in line with the report that the 5g Intel modem would be in the M3. 
http://teslanomics.co/tesla-intel-partnership-5g

This would explain a lot why they have the friendNDA agreement and don't want videos and pictures of the UI posted. Must have been in the works but hush hush for a while. Hopefully with this in the open work will go full bore and "customer deliveries" non employee come with an update to the UI or at least a promise of one.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

CricTic said:


> Now would be a very weird time to switch CPU suppliers on the infotainment system. I can't imagine they got this far down the road with NVIDIA before suddenly realizing there was going to be a problem, this close to mass production. I took that report with a gigantic boulder of salt.


When @TrevP says they've "switched", he means they've switched suppliers compared to what they've been using in the S and X. He's not saying that they switched the supplier for the Model 3 this late in the game.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Seems like it's confirmed now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913335467671777280


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Just because it’s on elecktrek I’d not saw it’s confirmed. 
Remember, they also ‘confirmed’ the change in battery cell type after Ben’s video that relayed his misunderstandings on a leaked cell quantity as a cell style number.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Just because it's on elecktrek I'd not saw it's confirmed.
> Remember, they also 'confirmed' the change in battery cell type after Ben's video that relayed his misunderstandings on a leaked cell quantity as a cell style number.


I don't remember that, and couldn't find an article just now. Do you have a link?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> I don't remember that, and couldn't find an article just now. Do you have a link?


I'm just going off memory, and just on my way out the door - but if someone else doesn't provide by the time I get home tonight, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

More Teslanomics (Ben Sullivan) and Teslarati, I think.
http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-4416-lithium-battery-cell-model-3-next-gen-s-x/


----------

